# Move help please?



## Thorne (Mar 2, 2009)

After I got my National dex some days ago, I went on a wild rampage catching Pokémon I was more or less interested in. But now that I have them I don't really know what moves to teach them, so I'm asking for some help in this part.
Take in note I'm not playing online due no one to play with and no Wi-Fi connection, but I'd obviously still want good moves and what I want to do is to get out as much of the Pokémon as possible.

The pokémon I have is the following:

Leafeon, jolly nature, leaf armour
Lickilicky, hardy nature, oblivious 
Ralts, modest nature, trace
Grimer, adamant nature, sticky hold
Froslass, serious nature, snow cloak

Pokémon I am planning to catch, and need move/nature/ability/held item suggestions for are the following:

Sentret/Furret
Togepi/Togetic/Togekiss
Surskit/Masquerain
Nosepass/Probopass
Skitty/Delcatty
Duskull/Dusclops/Dusknoir
Absol
Beldum/Metang/Metagross
Combee/Vespiquen

I'd be greatly appreciated if I could get help with this.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 2, 2009)

Leafeon @ Leftovers
~      Swords Dance 
                    ~      Leaf Blade 
                    ~      Return 
                    ~ X-Scissor /     Synthesis

Leafeon has a good Attack so Swords Dance then kill kill kill with the attacks. Synthesis if you prefer healing over type coverage.

Lickilicky @ Leftovers
~      Fire Blast 
                    ~      Ice Beam 
                    ~ Power Whip 
                    ~ Explosion 

All out offense, explode when you're going to die.

Gardevoir @ Leftovers
~ Psychic
~ Thunderbolt
~ Focus Blast/Shadow Ball
~ Calm Mind

Muk @ Black Sludge
~ Poison Jab
~ Ice Punch
~ Explosion
~ Brick Break

Same as Licki, attack and kill as much as you can before exploding.

Froslass @     Brightpowder
~      Ice Beam 
                    ~      Shadow Ball 
                    ~      Thunderbolt 
                    ~      Destiny Bond

More attacking! Because In-game play is all about OFFENSE!

Uhh...might do the others later. And if you can't get some random move because you don't have Emerald or whatever you need then just use some random move :P
http://www.smogon.com/dp/moves/explosion


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Mar 2, 2009)

Note: Unless I say otherwise, Leftovers can pretty much be replaced by anything you like.

Furret @ Leftovers
Pick-Up
Jolly nature
~ Return
~ Quick Attack / Shadow Claw
~ U-Turn
~ Brick Break

Togekiss @ Leftovers
Serene Grace
Anything +Sp. Attack
~ Air Slash
~ Aura Sphere
~ Roost
~ Thunder Wave

Can consider other TM Special moves over last two slots.

Masquerain @ Choice Specs / Mystic Water (if it works; forgot)
Intimidate
Modest nature
~ Air Slash
~ Bug Buzz
~ Hydro Pump
~ Stun Spore / Scary Face | Energy Ball

Probopass @ Leftovers
Magnet Pull
Anything +Defences
~ Earth Power / Power Gem
~ Thunderbolt / Discharge
~ Block / Substitute
~ Explosion

Delcatty @ Leftovers
Normalise / Cute Charm
Anything +Speed
~ Fake Out / Heal Bell
~ Toxic
~ Thunder Wave
~ Substitute / Heal Bell

Dusknoir @ Leftovers
Pressure
Anything + Defences, or Adamant
~Will-o-Wisp
~Pain Split
~Thunderpunch
~Ice Punch

Anything can go under the last two slots. Shadow Punch / Sneak, Fire Punch, Earthquake, etc.

Absol @ Choice Band / Scope Lens
Super Luck
Adamant / Jolly
~ Night Slash
~ Sucker Punch / Quick Attack
~ Stone Edge
~ Substitute

You have a lot of choices. You have Swords Dance (which can go with Substitute) as well as Punishment and a hell lot of other novelties that you wouldn't use in competitive :]

Metagross@Leftovers/Choice Band
Clear Body
Adamant
~ Meteor Mash
~ Earthquake
~ Zen Headbutt
~ Hammer Arm

Vespiquen @ Leftovers
Pressure
Anything +Defences
~ Attack Order / Bug Bite
~ Defend Order
~ Heal Order / Roost
~ Toxic

Bug Bite if you feel like it :D


----------



## Thorne (Mar 2, 2009)

Y'know Don, while I appreciate the help, I really don't want to have to breed to get the moves I want, so is there any alternatives for Hydro pump at Masquerain and Pain Split at Dusknoir? I could possible say that Blizzard is a alternative for Hydro pump, but I'm not sure.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Mar 4, 2009)

I suppose you could go Shadow Ball or Ice Beam/Blizzard on Masquerain. It doesn't get much of a choice, unless you're willing to breed for Hidden Power. Ice Beam/Blizzard's probably the best one, though in-game, coverage can be a bit more lax.

For Dusknoir, just slap another physical move on it if you don't want Pain Split. It's got heaps to choose from.


----------

